
Cpustat: high frequency performance measurements for Linux - ot
https://github.com/uber-common/cpustat
======
bpchaps
Holy crap, this is awesome! You may have convinced me to finally start
learning go...

I actually recently spent a long time trying to find a tool that "just works"
for low latency monitoring. For some reason, there isn't really a good whole-
deal package. I eventually give up on that and just started building it by
parsing /proc files. It's a pain, but I'd honestly rather do that, than spend
time learning the fifty other tools, then writing parsers around those for a
standard format. The side effect is a pretty significant amount of learning
along the way.

Do you have any plans on extending this to socket monitoring? I've seen a few
interesting tools out there, but the best I found just used ss with a bunch of
hard coded flags. That, and ss is kind of a pain to work with.

